
Announcing TypeScript 2.7 RC - okket
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/typescript/2018/01/17/announcing-typescript-2-7-rc/
======
osdiab
Nice :) I hope mapped conditional types becomes a thing not too long from now,
been waiting for a while :)

[https://github.com/Microsoft/TypeScript/issues/12424#issueco...](https://github.com/Microsoft/TypeScript/issues/12424#issuecomment-356685955)

